# Pages Safari hors connexion ...



## hubert0474 (29 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Est il possible de consulter des pages Safari en favoris lorsqu'on ne dispose pas de connexion internet ??

Merci


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Essaye et revient nous dire&#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Juin 2008)

Je déteste ces expressions venues d'en-face... favori... explorer... preview.

Signets ! Sur Mac OS X se sont des signets !  

Et ce sont des liens avec des adresses de pages internet, pas les pages elles-même. Donc sans connexion tu ne peux y accéder.

Tu peux accéder à un fichier html ou une "Archive web" si tu as préalablement enregistré une page web sous cette forme. Mais un signet reste un lien, rien de plus.

Pour créer une Archive web : Safari>Fichier>Enregistrer sous...


----------



## aCLR (30 Juin 2008)

Ah !
Favori = signet



Moonwalker a tout dit


Note du modo : Et sur MacGe, les logiciels "internet", on en parle dans le forum "Internet et réseau", mêmesi le problème ne concerne pas directement internet !


----------

